# woo hoo



## Circus Cranium (Dec 1, 2004)

I just found out that Amazing Stories magazine is doing a review of the Amityville House of Pancakes anthology in their March issue. The antho has my novella 'Gypsies Stole my Tequila' in it. I'm so excited I could just puke!   But I won't. I promise. Hey, why is everyone walking away? Come back!


----------



## hodor (Dec 1, 2004)

thats GREAT


----------



## dwndrgn (Dec 1, 2004)

congrats!  Any idea which issue it will be published in?


----------



## Circus Cranium (Dec 1, 2004)

Thanks! Yeah, they told the publisher it will be in the 'March' issue, which for whatever reason is coming out in early February. I hope it's good of course, but hey, a review is a review is a review, right?


----------



## erickad71 (Dec 1, 2004)

That's great news, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Dec 2, 2004)

Incidentally, are any of your stories readable online for people like me who live halfway across the globe and have currently comatose credit cards but want to have a look anyway? 


Curious JP


----------



## Circus Cranium (Dec 2, 2004)

Thanks for your interest. A lot of my nonfiction writing is online, but I don't think much in terms of fiction. However, I'm planning to start doing an e-serial on my website, and maybe add some writing samples. I'll letcha know. 

And I understand about the credit cards---mine have smoke coming off of them.


----------

